# THIS POOR BABY CAN A RESCUE HELP HER



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15416565?rvp=1


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Such a sad face she needs a home to love her and put a smile back on her sweet face. My neighbor adopted a yorkie with a problem w/ her tongue hanging out like that. she looks so sweet,even with her tongue like that. She has a tough time eatting but she manages somehow.
I hope she finds a home soon. :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, what a sweet little thing.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh what a cutie pie !


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

aww poor baby. I hope more read this.. and we can find her a home!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just sent the link on to the AMA rescue gals in Texas. Will see if they can help. Poor old gal.


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Feb 5 2010, 02:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882082


> I just sent the link on to the AMA rescue gals in Texas. Will see if they can help. Poor old gal.[/B]


aww.. I hope they can. I'd be all over it but I just took in a lil rescue who has a few dental issues .. I hope this lil gal finds a good loving home.


----------

